# Les Paul Gold Top Standard 1956 Heritage Model 2006 $ 925.00.....sure!



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Saw that posted earlier today. Interesting that the closeup pic of the fretboard shows nibs BUT also shows _block_ inlays. Something off there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Saw that posted earlier today. Interesting that the closeup pic of the fretboard shows nibs BUT also shows _block_ inlays. Something off there.


LOL, a bit of an ooops there.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

and wait / what....no pic. of the headstock?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Saw that posted earlier today. Interesting that the closeup pic of the fretboard shows nibs BUT also shows _block_ inlays. Something off there.


Yeah, the binding is off in that pic also.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bet when you show up to look at it it's an epiphone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually the close up of the fretboard has different binding on the body than in the rest of the pics.

It looks like a totally fabricated picture.

It could be legit, but I wouldn't touch it.

Ad reported (probably numerous times now).


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I sent this question to the seller:

Why is the close up of the fretboard showing a different neck than the rest of the pictures?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The close up is also not a gold top. Definitely more yellow. That's the first thing I noticed. The fret ends look painted?? They also look like ad pictures from various sites. Too "professional" for a sub $1000 guitar on kijiji.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

The feedback says unresponsive, unfriendly and unfair. 

I wonder if my ex wife is selling this.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If it said "will sleep with you for discount"...........then it'd be mine.


----------



## Classic Rock Guitars (Dec 3, 2019)

That is a photo from a musicians friend private reserve video. That guy has been selling fakes for years on kijiji , he sold customs, 52 teles and now this...don’t know if anyone is buying


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I messaged the seller and got a weird reply about Korean guitar manufacturing

"from 2006 to 2009 the south korea made expensive relics of the old Gibson models where the quality was much better compared to the american ones after the year 2000 Five models were produced which sold for between 1699.00 USD & 2599.00 USD sold mainly on Ebay or even said that it would have been produced at the former Epiphone Gibson factory in South Korea before the factory closed for good. "


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Epiphone '56 Les Paul Standard | Reverb UK


Years of Production: 1998 - 2008




reverb.com





I had one a few years ago. A really good guitar but I think I paid around $500 used at L&M. This guy is dreaming.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Dumb move on his part...his asking price sends up the first flags.
Just looked at the advert again , headstock shots have been added.
Different shots show different inlays.
Notice the pickup selector position in the white background shots compared to the others, you nailed it Verne.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Pure horseshit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

His postal code is for a Timmies


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Different volume and tone knobs in different pictures too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

davetcan said:


> His postal code is for a Timmies


To be fair, google any Canadian postal code and you’re bound to hit a Timmy’s...

I sent the seller a message too.
“_I see photos of at least 4 different guitars. Which one are you selling?_”


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always a red flag when individuals use a lot of stock photos in their ads.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I sent the seller a message too.
> “_I see photos of at least 4 different guitars. Which one are you selling?_”


Just got 3 replies from the seller...
“_Hello the guitar was sold very quickly this guitar is an incredible relic with pure ebony neck, a professional guitarist bought the guitar in 5 minutes, he couldn't believe his eyes_”

“_Bought by a connoisseur he found the guitar of better quality than the one at $ 6999.00 USD, the incredible finish all in high quality mahogany, a neck with 100% overbinding and Custom Shop frets_”

“_the next guitar to be announced is the 1950 Broadcaster which will also be sold in two days on Kijiji A_”

Cant wait to see this Broadcaster.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> To be fair, google any Canadian postal code and you’re bound to hit a Timmy’s...
> 
> I sent the seller a message too.
> “_I see photos of at least 4 different guitars. Which one are you selling?_”


I sent almost the exact same message. We'll see if he responds.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. Custom shop frets. Now I feel like an _idiot_ (non-connoisseur) for not grabbing it first. Damn!


----------

